# Wendelboe Coffee - All That?



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

I'm feeling confident in my equipment and skills (Boy! Stop laughing in the back.) and ready to push the boat out on higher priced beans from abroad. I am a big fan of Tim Wendelboe's approach to sourcing and transparency of the prices he has paid to the farmers. I also think the different roast profiles for espresso and filters make sense, although I have nothing other than intuition to base that upon.

So the question, Is Tim Wendelboe's coffee really that good? Is it worth £12ish for 250gm once shipping is added?

Or are some other continental roasters a better place to start? I am a big fan of Nordic-style roasts. Or at least coffee roasted in the UK which claim to be Nordic style such as Sundlaug.


----------



## jlarkin (Apr 26, 2015)

I don't know if it helps with postage but I'd been considering ordering as well, in case you wanted to team up.

Never tried any of their beans yet though.


----------



## forzajuve (Feb 2, 2011)

Maybe check out idlehands to see what they have on retail. Usually something interesting available. Had some Coffee Collective recently so have a chat and see if they are getting any TW in.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If you like Nordic roasts then yes, although I haven't tried that many of his.

I'd highly recommend DROP too, they have just the one roast profile but their approach to roasting and what they achieve is incredible. Also La Cabra.

There are UK stockists so it's possibly worth emailing them first to see if you can pick up a bag locally, although with the weak pound prices are creeping up for European roasters.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I quite like separate roast profiles for espresso and filter too, if done right it (and both still light of course)


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

aaronb said:


> although with the weak pound prices are creeping up for European roasters.


Very true. Wendelboe coffee has gone up close to a pound just based on the chappy exchange rates.

So thanks for that Brexiteers


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

There is a UK based subscription service that does a curate of Nordic roasters. Anyone here remember the name of it?


----------



## robashton (May 9, 2015)

Kaffebox or summat no?


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

robashton said:


> Kaffebox or summat no?


Thanks Rob


----------



## Dallah (Jan 31, 2015)

It's kaffebox.no I think I will sign up for that. Still the exchange rate makes it blinking expensive. Getting the kilo a month along with my LSOL would mean not having to make any decisions myself


----------



## Gerrard Burrard (May 7, 2014)

I had the pleasure of sampling Wendleboe's Nano Challa through Kalita both hot and over ice at the weekend. Both fantastic. Really prominent citrus notes with a floral finish. Expensive but worth it in my opinion.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

Kaffebox was expensive before the Brexit. All the sub services that offer Euro beans are. I subbed for a whole month before the realisation of how much it cost sunk in. One advantage it has though is it allows you to get beans from roasters who don't normally ship to the UK.

That said, I wouldn't consider £12/250g as that expensive for decent coffee IMO. There are roasters in the UK charging upwards of £8/250g for utter guff.

I'd go with @forzajuve suggestion and check out idle hands.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

For scandi style roasts, Tim Wendelboe's coffees are fantastic, and so are Coffee Collective and La Cabra from Denmark. I'm also quite big fan of http://roast.com which is based in Copenhagen and do great light roast coffee, if you choose it in the subscription options and I think the subscription is quite reasonably priced (22€ shipped /month for 1lb coffee). You also get a free Aeropress with the first order.


----------



## FranD (Nov 25, 2015)

Nice thread. Enjoyed cups of La Cabra and Coffee Collective in the past month, but wasn't aware of KaffeBox, which doesn't seem all that badly priced (especially as @risky says, you can easily pay not much less for a lot worse locally). I suppose it depends on what they end up sending out. I've contemplated a euro sub before, maybe just for a few months. Bang it on a no-fees credit card like Halifax's, and pay the exchange rate with no extras to mitigate the damage.

Or I might just splurge, buy two bags from Idle Hands and get a posh wet shave while I'm there. See if I get any change from £50...


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

I got the Kaffebox.no subscription this month, two lots from Jacu and they are both delicious. A Kenya Ndocha and a Costa Rica Las Lajas.

They sent me a share link for 25% off your first order, if anyone wants to give it a try PM me for the link.

I can't promise next month will be as good as this one, but I'm keeping my subscription running on the hope that it is.


----------



## caramel (Jun 22, 2016)

I upped my subscription to 1kg of coffee because last month was so good, I used my own 25% discount code link too haha! This months coffee just turned up and I'm really glad I did, both are lovely.


----------



## Macca (Aug 29, 2016)

caramel said:


> I upped my subscription to 1kg of coffee because last month was so good, I used my own 25% discount code link too haha! This months coffee just turned up and I'm really glad I did, both are lovely.


I know you shouldn't judge a book by its cover, but that packaging is lovely!


----------

